# 1995 Jetta 2.0 - oil leak between oil cooler - oil filter bracket?



## Kirbentech (Dec 17, 2008)

I just developed a huge oil leak (up from an occasional drip) - which _looks_ like it originates between the oil cooler and the oil filter mount/bracket.
For anyone who has had this issue, how common is it for the O-ring to disintegrate? The service manual says to use the AMV 188 100 02 sealing stuff (which is expensive). Any suitable alternative?
I have not noticed any oil in the coolant, or vice versa. Yet.
Thanks in advance for any help.
Kirby


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: 1995 Jetta 2.0 - oil leak between oil cooler - oil filter bracket? (Kirbentech)*

http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...81402
a new oring is 2 bucks. It's very easy to change. Grab a filter and any other maintenance parts while your at it and get free shipping.


----------



## Kirbentech (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Jetta 2.0 - oil leak between oil cooler - oil filter bracket? (spasticone)*

I changed out the O-ring and everything was fine (no leaks).
Those Jetta coolant hoses were the worst things to work with. The easy part was trimming part of a hose, but those pesky VW hose clamps were a pain. I changed several of the clamps to the regular screw-type hose clamps.
Thanks for your reply. I'll keep your link on file!
Kirby in Colorado


----------

